# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Мне нужна помощь срочно!!!

## IlyXa 1992

ппц с аськой на теле не могу понять уже заканался 
сервера мотает на всех аськах и не заходит :mad: асек чтук 10 перепробывал телефон Sony Ericsson Z550i помогите плиз я уже не знаю куда обратиться (((

----------


## Peredoz

> ппц с аськой на теле не могу понять уже заканался 
> сервера мотает на всех аськах и не заходит :mad: асек чтук 10 перепробывал телефон Sony Ericsson Z550i помогите плиз я уже не знаю куда обратиться (((


Подключен ли вообще интернет на телефоне? Приложению разрешен доступ в инет? Настройки все правильные?

----------


## kalinov

> ппц с аськой на теле не могу понять уже заканался 
> сервера мотает на всех аськах и не заходит :mad: асек чтук 10 перепробывал телефон Sony Ericsson Z550i помогите плиз я уже не знаю куда обратиться (((


Обратись к оператору.:)

----------


## IlyXa 1992

обращался к оператору там чтот с аськой и с серверами аськи !! ((

----------


## IMPERIAL

Поставь джимм, и обычный сервер login.icq.com. У меня тоже были проблемы. Куча других серверов для авторизации и не работало ниче, хотя логин.асику.ком тоже стоял там же. Убрал все кроме него и все подключилось.

----------


## IlyXa 1992

ок спс аську уже нашёл)))

----------

